# Mallory Pugh to bypass college



## 17SquirrelsDad (Aug 5, 2016)

"Mallory Pugh is going to bypass college for a professional contract with the U.S. Women’s National Team, according to a report from soccerwire.com on Friday."

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/reports:-us-youth-star-to-bypass-college_aid38717


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2016)

17SquirrelsDad said:


> "Mallory Pugh is going to bypass college for a professional contract with the U.S. Women’s National Team, according to a report from soccerwire.com on Friday."
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/reports:-us-youth-star-to-bypass-college_aid38717


You know that article is from January don't you?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/pugh-turns-down-pro-deal-will-join-ucla_aid38734


----------



## 17SquirrelsDad (Aug 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that article is from January don't you?


Very odd. I just got the email from TDS this morning. When I looked at the page is said Aug 8th, and the article is dramatically different from what's showing now. Did their editors quick check and see that they'd already posted it in Jan??? Strange.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm not sure but TDS is horribly inaccurate about things and their player analysis is so off that it is funny.  They get some things right but are so far off on others it is ridiculous.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 5, 2016)

I can tell you that after the game on Wednesday and the "injury" she will not likely be going pro.  She still needs some seasoning.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I can tell you that after the game on Wednesday and the "injury" she will not likely be going pro.  She still needs some seasoning.


Did you forget to take your medication again?  There is no need to be so rude to an 18 year old young women.  I believe I can safely say she is way better than your DD in soccer ability and probably in character (ie., Apple = Tree).  I believe you enjoy disparaging people and their kids.  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ajaffe (Aug 5, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Did you forget to take your medication again?  There is no need to be so rude to an 18 year old young women.  I believe I can safely say she is way better than your DD in soccer ability and probably in character (ie., Apple = Tree).  I believe you enjoy disparaging people and their kids.  I feel sorry for you.


This attitude is precisely why the United States will take quite a long time to catch up to the rest of the soccer world.


----------



## MessiFTW (Aug 5, 2016)

Nah.

(INSERT SARCASM HERE)

Just find a way to clone MAP's DD 10 more times and rule the world.


----------



## ajaffe (Aug 5, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Nah.
> 
> (INSERT SARCASM HERE)
> 
> Just find a way to clone MAP's DD 10 more times and rule the world.


Yah.

Aside from your obvious disdain for MAP, his comments were not offbase. Pugh is/was going to be a professional player. At the age of 18 and younger, lots of professional players have made their debuts. Quite often they are not ready and see that they need to develop further. Not sure how pointing this out equates to bashing.


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck to her, but I would've rather seen her go to school for an education... it'll last longer.


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Aug 7, 2016)

An up and coming star like Pugh, IMHO she need to take the oppertunity she has and run with it. She can always return to school later . And the oppertunities she has now may not always be there, keep in mind things like this happen......


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 9, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Did you forget to take your medication again?  There is no need to be so rude to an 18 year old young women.  I believe I can safely say she is way better than your DD in soccer ability and probably in character (ie., Apple = Tree).  I believe you enjoy disparaging people and their kids.  I feel sorry for you.


You are a fool and definitely bipolar.  Lithium please.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 9, 2016)

SOCCERMINION said:


> An up and coming star like Pugh, IMHO she need to take the oppertunity she has and run with it. She can always return to school later . And the oppertunities she has now may not always be there, keep in mind things like this happen......


This photo wasn't from the New Zealand game.


----------

